# Bobcats interested in Jeff McInnis



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats, in need of a fill-in point guard, have been in discussions with the New Jersey Nets, possibly about acquiring Charlottean Jeff McInnis.
> 
> Coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff confirmed to the Observer on Friday morning that the two teams have talked. Bickerstaff drafted McInnis, a former North Carolina point guard, when Bickerstaff was with the Denver Nuggets. Bickerstaff later brought McInnis to Washington when he was coaching the Wizards.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If we can get a first out of the deal thats the only reason I would want to do it. Then as soon as BK comes back cut McGinnis.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would rather take a look at someone from the D league than allow McInnis to even sit on the bench.

Of course if the Nets make it worth our time we can take him off their hands

I know that Jay Williams is playing in the D league now.I don't think his knees will ever be right again,but we could sign him to a ten day contract and see if he can give us 10 to 15 minutes per game.It seems like someone down there should be worth looking at


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A first rounder is out of the question, certainly not for Ely.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess Jay Williams is out of the question now that he was just cut by his D-League team due to his knee injury

Only other D-League point guard I know of is Kevin Burleson and no thanks on that one


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McInnis huh?

*cough* Cancer *cough*


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

With BK's injury were pretty much desperate right now although I would hope we could get someone else


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> With BK's injury were pretty much desperate right now although I would hope we could get someone else


Yea it would be nice if we had Kelenna Azibuke to call up instead of Burleson..


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't think we have to worry about Burleson coming back.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Would yall be intersted in Mike Sweetney, Viktor Khryapa, and a second round pick for Melvin Ely?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

taurus515th said:


> Would yall be intersted in Mike Sweetney, Viktor Khryapa, and a second round pick for Melvin Ely?


Ely's going to be traded for a PG we desperately need one right now. 

Ha, according to the NY Post Bernie's asking for a 1st rounder AND 1 million in cash


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's hard to see anyone giving up much for Ely under the circumstances.He has played reasonably well while May was out,but he's only under contract for another 50 games or snly chance we get much of value for him is if some contending team has a serious injury to a key frontline player.Of course he has value in theory and the Bulls would be the obivous destination since they are utterly devoid of low post scoring.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Ely's going to be traded for a PG we desperately need one right now.
> 
> Ha, according to the NY Post Bernie's asking for a 1st rounder AND 1 million in cash


Yea i heard that Bernie is asking for a fortune but it might just be if New Jersey wants Melvin Ely for McInnis.

I mean Bobcats are getting a cancer and a guy who hasnt played the whole season for a post-player that would improve New Jersey a team thats trying to make it to the playoffs just like the Bobcats are.

how about in this deal of Mike Sweetney, Andre Barrett, and a 2nd round pick. Barrett is a great point guard that cant find minutes on the Bulls because of Kirk Hinrich and Chris Duhon.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Ely could actually go to the Nets. 

Check this out!!!!

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/16355237.htm


----------

